# December 2011 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike

*Congratulations to December's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, BeautifulBetta!*

BeautifulBetta (22 votes)


----------



## Mike

Larsa (8 votes)


----------



## Mike

ArcticRain (7 votes)


----------



## Mike

DarkMoon17 (6 votes)


----------



## Mike

heathbar (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

Enbarr (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

LittleNibbles93 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

audjree (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

copperarabian (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

Fasht (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

pinkcupid765 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

EverythingNice55 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Gen2387 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

lovebug009 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

StarBetta (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

1fish2fish (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

SmokeNLark (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

KirstyTat (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

PitGurl (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sweeda88 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

laughing (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Mart2289 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Aluyasha (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

PewPewPew (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tikibirds (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Roxy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Indyfishy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

yumekon (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

xXGalaxyXx (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tisia (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

youlovegnats (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Irish Dancing Man (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

TwilightNite (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

cajunamy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

emeraldsky (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

kfryman (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

BlakbirdxGyarados (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

purplemuffin (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

xXbrokencrownXx (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

betta dude (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Gloria (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

betta89 (0 votes)


----------



## dramaqueen

Congratulations, Beautifulbetta! Thanks to all who entered.


----------



## TwilightNite

Congrats Beautiful Betta! Great pics everyone!


----------



## kfryman

Congrats BeautifulBetta! That is an awesome picture, I wish I could get pictures like that.


----------



## pinkcupid765

3 votes! Not bad for my first try!  And congratz to the winner!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Wow thanks everyone!  Good job to everyone else who entered as well! <3 You all have beautiful fish


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll never win because I have a sucky phone camera. lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha guess any camera is better than no camera at all  We still get to see your sweeties!


----------



## Rex and Flower

Congrats! BeautifulBetta outstanding picture.


----------



## StarBetta

At least i got 2 votes, heh heh. Nah im never going to get more votes because of my HORRIBLE dsi camera. *dreams of $600 camera I saw at Target*


----------



## Sena Hansler

SmokeNlark's betta looks like he is guarding the cories x)

And yeah. Don't we all wish StarBetta? D: :lol:


----------



## bettalover2033

It was SO hard to vote when there was clearly such amazing photos there!


----------



## morla

Amor


----------



## carod1949

Enbarr is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Tisia

I just noticed the thread says December 2012. little bit off


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha omg, totally didnt even notice!


----------



## StarBetta

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha omg, totally didnt even notice!


Eeek! Your avi! *Hugs avatar* It's so cute!!(high pitch voice) :shock::lol::-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahaha thanks Starbetta!!!  I hoped it would make someone laugh (or squeal) LOL


----------



## dramaqueen

Why does it look orange?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Why does what look orange, DQ?


----------



## dramaqueen

The picture.


----------

